
Why Tailwind UI made $500K in 3 days - kanakiyajay
https://jay.kanakiya.in/blog/why-a-css-kit-made-500k-in-3-days/
======
kanakiyajay
Woah! It jumped to the first stage for a brief second, never expected that

